# Who is this puppy???



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

And...why is she giving me "that" look?????:suspicious:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you get a new puppy?
Two?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Help me!!! that little girl is just too cute.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm..I do believe I've seen this face in a pile of siblings to "tank". 
I know it's not Carly.....

Did someone get two hav babies for the price of, well..two hav babies :biggrin1:????


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What cutie pie! Looks like you succumbed to MHS, did you?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I just checked she is in the picture of the "Am I crazy thread".

It's a sibling of your Tank?

And she is yours?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awwwwwwww Looks like that puppy wants to come to my house. That's why she's giving you that look!!!!!!!!!!ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Her name is Maggie and she is Tank's other sister. She belongs to me as of today and is coming home with her brother to her forever home in 3 days!ound:

Yes, I am crazy and I am also "over the moon"...they are such a perfect match for each other.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Uh oh, you went and did it didn't you???  Did you get two puppies?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, they are adorable. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jean Marie,

Maggie is adorable, just like Tank and what a wonderful pair they make....so striking!!!
Congratulations. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is sure a cutie pie Jillee and Betzie want to play with her please please!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats to Tank and Maggie..I am sure you will have lots and lots of fun!!!!! Take lots of pictures...oh double the fun and pictures can't wait for you!!!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOH!!!! I was rotting for 2! Congratulations! They are both adorable! If you need any advice on raising 2 at once, please feel free to pm me for some simple tips. CONGRATS! They are so perfect!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oh my gosh!! Yes you are crazy indeed!! hahaha MHS-crazy!!!

You must have a lot of time and energy on your hands hahahaha!!!

You do know that this means double the pictures to provide us with 

Tank's sister is adorable!!!!! More more!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my , what a wonderful surprise = two!!! She is as adoralbe as Tank is handsome!! I hope you so enjoy yourself with the two of them. Just a note: three is even better!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Congradulations! They are adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you naughty girl you. What fun - she is an absolute doll. How great that Tank has a playmate now and you've got some busy times ahead of you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I second Laurie- might as well go all 3!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ahhh! You did it! I'm so excited for you...can't wait to see the homecoming pics!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Her name is Maggie and she is Tank's other sister. She belongs to me as of today and is coming home with her brother to her forever home in 3 days!ound:
> 
> Yes, I am crazy and I am also "over the moon"...they are such a perfect match for each other.


Strike up the band!!!! Fantastic!!! I'm so glad you went and did it. Now the fun begins. Wait till you see them interact together. You'll find yourself laughing out loud at their antics. I couldn't be happier for you. Yippee!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! What a beautiful striking puppy! I can see why you had to get her---she is as cute as they come!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jean Marie, you brave, brave woman, you.  GREAT news!!!!!! They are totally adorable ! eace:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats and Congrats! lol

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I leave the computer for a few hours and look what happens!!! Yippeee! Double Trouble, or Twin Powers Activate...I can see the little matching doggie shirts now. 

Congratulations Jean Marie! As soon as my husband gets abducted by aliens I'll be the crazy dog lady...oops, I already am!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YIPEE! I love that you got them both. You are going to have so much fun and, naturally, so are they!!!
xxoox
Carole


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL....congratulations!!!

They are both so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

way to go!!! they are both just adorable. Will they stay Tank and Maggie?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!! TWO PUPPIES!! Double the joy, double the love, double the fun.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! You are brave! They are adorable.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I love that one is dark and one is light. They are perfectly adorable.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations. They are adorable. Maggie looks a lot like Roxie at that age.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Congratulations! I love when they get to go home with a buddy! You will have a lot of fun and so will they!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, they're just precious! I'm excited for you! Congratulations! I can't wait for all the pictures.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all SO much! You know you are all enablers!ound:\

I am retired, so I do have the time to spend...I tell ya though, it is daunting to think of the work. BUT...I am also sure that it was the right decision in the long run. They have paired off from the others and play so well together. They are both brave and inquistive and definately in love with people. 

As to the names... Sofar Tank is still Tank. I have toyed with several names but think he has to come home and be with me awhile. He may stay "Tank"... As for Maggie... she was promised to someone and was named by her. This lady had to tearfully back out of her contract for personal reasons. The name seems to suit her and I think she'll keep it. 

I will update you with pictures as soon as they come home! Oh what fun...I've been prepared for 1....now I am thinking double! Tank's play pen....it will have to be modified a bit. Oh I will be coming to ya'll for all kinds of info in the weeks ahead, for sure!

Here's a few more pics: Mags and the Tank...and the tuckered out siblings!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just as I was going to post, begging for more pictures, you post more pictures!
Congratulations! They're both just precious, and Hav's love nothing more than another Hav! (except their mommy of course!)

You will be having sooo much fun!
Better get lots of rest now while you can!

Beverlyeace:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

MHS strikes again!! Congratulations, they are adorable!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That photo of Maggie is adorable. She looks downright contemplative, no doubt working on the problems of the world. Tank is just the sweetest looking boy. I'm so excited to hear your stories about the two of them and their antics.

BTW, I would agree, get all the rest you can now because the first few days/nights might have you sleep deprived -- like me.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Two puppies! I am jealous! They are adorable and you are going to have soooo much fun with those two.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations, Jean Marie!!! Maggie looks like the perfect match for Tank..just adorable!!!

SHHHHH..Don't tell SUZY!!! (Caz's mom) ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear, these new pictures have not helped my puppyitis one bit!!!!! so so cute. I am green with envy.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Dear, these new pictures have not helped my puppyitis one bit!!!!! so so cute. I am green with envy.


I give you 2 months..tops. You'll be crossing over to the dark side of three dog ownership :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! They are both just gorgeous!


----------

